# How many fragrances...



## Tabitha (Mar 4, 2008)

I ask this because I always feel like I offer way too many scents & it makes it hard to keep up w/.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 4, 2008)

I have about 8 right now but I am about to add about 5 more for the spring and summer  :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

It is usually about 8 - 14 for me.. unfortunatly..lol


----------



## Birdie (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually they are EO blends! Ack! :shock:


----------



## Lane (Mar 5, 2008)

About 10 in CP and 20 in MP and 5-10 in Tarts.


----------



## breathenatural (Mar 5, 2008)

I hear ya Tabitha!

I am trying to wean them down, so I sent a poll to my friends about 4 specifically...it was a tie!

Argh...back to the drawing board...


----------



## Barb (Mar 7, 2008)

loardy i'm in trouble i have anywhere from 24-30 and that doesn't include any mp i might have.  minimum 20 basic ones and the rest may be soaps from test batches with new fragrance i tried. if they sell well then i keep them  and try and rotate them into my basic 20 but it never seems to work that way, someone always wants a scent that i tried to weed out.


----------



## NeosoulSister (Mar 13, 2008)

I had to really reign myself in when I did my open house.  I only had four women -type scents and 2 men scents.  My brain could not handle much more than that.

I am adding one more scent this time around, so it will be 5 women and maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe 3 men scents.


----------

